# Transcend Micro SD Card Corrupted



## Aravind Ram (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi. I have a 16 GB Class 10 Transcend Micro SD HC Card. I use it in my Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Android device. I was copying files from my sd card to my laptop and then I deleted some photos from my sd card in bulk (around 2 GB). But the deletion speed was very slow and when the process was 50% complete, I got frustrated (since the CLASS 10 SD card behaved very slow) and paused and cancelled the Delete process in my laptop. Now after deleting some photos one by one, I safely removed the SD card and inserted it into my Android device. The device said it was configuring the card and suddenly my phone screen went blank. After a few seconds I removed the sd card and my phone came back to life. Then I tried inserting the card into another Android device - Samsung Galaxy On7 Pro and that device detected the card and said it was corrupted and asked me to format it to fix the card. I touched the format option that appeared on my screen. But the format process failed. So I inserted the card again in my laptop. For my surprise, the files that I deleted previously reappeared again unaffected. I couldn't format or delete the contents of the card. If I do so, they disappear and reappear again when I remove and insert it again. But I can copy the files from my sd card to my laptop. So I immediately took a backup of important data.
Now could anyone please help me with this strange SD card problem and provide a solution?

P.S. : I have already tried the CMD->Diskpart Format feature and it resulted in failure.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 11, 2018)

Try the card via some card reader and see if you are able to format. Also try it in some other phone and see whether you are able to format or not.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2018)

Try SD Card Formatter, its designed for SD Cards


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Try SD Card Formatter, its designed for SD Cards


Could you please provide me a link for that?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2018)

SD Memory Card Formatter 5.0 for SD/SDHC/SDXC


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

I used the SD Card Formatter software and tried to format it.
First I used the Quick Format option. But it didn't work and the Format failed.
After ejecting and re-inserting again, I tried the Overwrite Format option. This time too the operation failed and gave me a text file named "Debug.txt".
The text file's contents are as follows:
*FSTYPE:FAT32*
*FSCLUSTERSIZE:32768*
*FSTOTALBYTES:16079912960*
*FSBYTESFREE:16079880192*
*FSLABEL:ARAVIND RAM*
*PROGRESS:0/100 Overwriting the beginning of the device with zeroed data...*
*[WARNING] Error during write. Sleeping 2 seconds and retrying write (4 retries left). Error: 13 (Permission denied)*
*[WARNING] Error during write. Sleeping 2 seconds and retrying write (3 retries left). Error: 13 (Permission denied)*
*[WARNING] Error during write. Sleeping 2 seconds and retrying write (2 retries left). Error: 13 (Permission denied)*
*[ERROR] Error while issuing DeviceIoControl to lock volume: 0x00000005 (Access is denied.)*
*[ERROR] Failed to write lock '\\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\Harddisk1\Partition0': 5 (Input/output error)*
*[WARNING] Error during write. Sleeping 2 seconds and retrying write (1 retries left). Error: 13 (Permission denied)*
*[ERROR] Partial write of padding (0 < 1048576) to offset 0. Aborting.*
*[ERROR] Error filling leading part of device with zeroes: 5 (Input/output error)*
*[ERROR] Error while writing volume structures: 5 (Input/output error)*
*Formatting failed!*​


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like hardware damage,some sandisk ultra mini pen drives also behave in a similar manner where they get converted to "write protected" state after encountering some hardware issue(usually overheating). After that one can just copy the already present data but can't erase/format/write any new data. Time to get warranty or a new card(I recommend samsung evo plus).


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks like hardware damage,some sandisk ultra mini pen drives also behave in a similar manner where they get converted to "write protected" state after encountering some hardware issue(usually overheating). After that one can just copy the already present data but can't erase/format/write any new data. Time to get warranty or a new card(I recommend samsung evo plus).


Yes. Exactly what you've told is the problem that I've encountered. Thank you for taking time and answering in this thread.
But I have no idea of getting a new card since I'm broke.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2018)

How were you testing the sd card in your machine ? Did u use a MicroSD -> SD Card Converter  and then plugged in to your laptop's slot ? or a MicroSD to USB converter ?


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> How were you testing the sd card in your machine ? Did u use a MicroSD -> SD Card Converter  and then plugged in to your laptop's slot ? or a MicroSD to USB converter ?


I used a MicroSD to USB converter / adapter / reader (whatever they call it) commonly known - Card Reader.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2018)

Can you try one last time with a MicroSD to SD card converter and plugging it directly to a laptop.
Reason for that is, most microsd to usb converters are total piece of shits.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Can you try one last time with a MicroSD to SD card converter and plugging it directly to a laptop.
> Reason for that is, most microsd to usb converters are total piece of shits.


Ok. Sure. Thanks for this idea.
But I don't have any MicroSD to SD converter now and I haven't even used it ever. How much does a good quality piece cost? Any suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> Ok. Sure. Thanks for this idea.
> But I don't have any MicroSD to SD converter now and I haven't even used it ever. How much does a good quality piece cost? Any suggestions?


Dont buy it, try to source it from any friend.
Otherwise if you are buying a new SD Card, samsung evo sd card has it included. Remember your laptop also must have a sd card slot, otherwise its moot.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont buy it, try to source it from any friend.
> Otherwise if you are buying a new SD Card, samsung evo sd card has it included. Remember your laptop also must have a sd card slot, otherwise its moot.


Yeah, my Laptop has an SD card slot. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Can you try one last time with a MicroSD to SD card converter and plugging it directly to a laptop.
> Reason for that is, most microsd to usb converters are total piece of shits.


Could you please send me the link of that Samung Card?

I'm a little bit confused between SD & micro SD.
If I buy an SD card means, does it contain a micro SD card inside it? Please explain this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2018)

SD Card is the largest form factor, its used in digital cameras.
MicroSDs are smaller ones that can fit in phones.
A MicroSD to SD card adapter can "convert" a MicroSD to SD Card size.

*www.amazon.in/Samsung-MicroSDHC-Me...id=1542046836&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+SD+card

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41ds3ZmsDOL.jpg


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh.. so that means an SD Card and a Micro SD to SD Adapter are two distinct entities, right?
Thank you so much for enlightening me


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2018)

If the SD card has become write protected then did you try to toggle the physical switch on the SD card?? 

Remove Write Protection - How to Remove Write-Protection from Memory Card USB Drive

If you have any write protected switch on your card then try following the instructions and see if it works.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 14, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> If the SD card has become write protected then did you try to toggle the physical switch on the SD card??
> 
> Remove Write Protection - How to Remove Write-Protection from Memory Card USB Drive
> 
> If you have any write protected switch on your card then try following the instructions and see if it works.


I'm using micro SD. There's no switch in it.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 15, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> I'm using micro SD. There's no switch in it.


My bad. I thought you were talking about the SD card.


----------



## patkim (Nov 15, 2018)

Chances are less that this will work (especially if it's bad hadware) but what if in Diskpart (before formatting) you select the disk and hit the command

ATTRIBUTES DISK CLEAR READONLY

To test if this worked or not, eject and reconnect the Micro SD card


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 18, 2018)

patkim said:


> Chances are less that this will work (especially if it's bad hadware) but what if in Diskpart (before formatting) you select the disk and hit the command
> 
> ATTRIBUTES DISK CLEAR READONLY
> 
> To test if this worked or not, eject and reconnect the Micro SD card



Tried it. But didn't work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2018)

Keep your eye on paytmmall for sales like christmas/new year/republic day/holi/independence day/oct mega sale,you will get a good deal on memory cards(go for samsung evo plus or sandisk ultra A1 though evo plus is a bit better). Make sure to buy from "brand authorized seller"(logo on top) only.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Keep your eye on paytmmall for sales like christmas/new year/republic day/holi/independence day/oct mega sale,you will get a good deal on memory cards(go for samsung evo plus or sandisk ultra A1 though evo plus is a bit better). Make sure to buy from "brand authorized seller"(logo on top) only.


Sure.  Thank you


----------



## patkim (Nov 18, 2018)

Did the above command return any errors, or did it just land at the diskpart prompt?
In the meantime you may also like to try diskpart CLEAN ALL command on the SD Card.

This command will attempt to clear every bit on the flash drive and shall attempt to initialize the disk. However you must carefully select the correct disk number that matches your SD card. Selecting wrong disk number would result into data loss from other selected disk. I hope, to the extent possible you have already taken the backup of your data that was accessible on the SD card after the problem developed.

CLEAN ALL is time consuming,  could take from several minutes to hour depending on size and speed of the SD Card. The command may return any errors or might finish successfully. If successful, then try to initialize the disk and create a FAT32 partition and attempt to format again.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Keep your eye on paytmmall for sales like christmas/new year/republic day/holi/independence day/oct mega sale,you will get a good deal on memory cards(go for samsung evo plus or sandisk ultra A1 though evo plus is a bit better). Make sure to buy from "brand authorized seller"(logo on top) only.


Samsung/SanDisk 64gigs were selling for 998/- during the Diwali sales on Amazon.
Christmas/New year sales should have the same kinda discount.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

Same on paytmmall but with additional 150-200 cashback.I saw 64gb sandisk usb 3.0 flashdrive going for 750 after cashback in flash sale on paytmmall.Similar with cards.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Same on paytmmall but with additional 150-200 cashback.I saw 64gb sandisk usb 3.0 flashdrive going for 750 after cashback in flash sale on paytmmall.Similar with cards.


Beware of paytm most sellers are cheaters besides the one's as mentioned by you who are verified or something.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Beware of paytm most sellers are cheaters besides the one's as mentioned by you who are verified or something.


"Brand Authorized Seller",they have actual stores in cities markets & are official sellers of a product.I purchased some items from them(pen drives,memory cards,hdd/ssd) & it always come fine.One seller was actually even in my city itself but it is far from my home plus I get good cashback from paytm so I order via paytmmall only.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 19, 2018)

patkim said:


> Did the above command return any errors, or did it just land at the diskpart prompt?
> In the meantime you may also like to try diskpart CLEAN ALL command on the SD Card.
> 
> This command will attempt to clear every bit on the flash drive and shall attempt to initialize the disk. However you must carefully select the correct disk number that matches your SD card. Selecting wrong disk number would result into data loss from other selected disk. I hope, to the extent possible you have already taken the backup of your data that was accessible on the SD card after the problem developed.
> ...



No. The command didn't give any error. It said "Read only : No". But I again reset the disk attributes using the command you provided previously. And then I tried to copy a Text file. But it didn't get pasted in the sd card.

As for as backup is concerned, I have copied the data to my laptop. But the sd card is also still having all the data in it. I can copy and paste those files (from sd card to other devices) as many times I may want. But I couldn't delete them or format the card.

Now I tried the Clean All command and I got this: (see Image)


----------



## billubakra (Nov 19, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> No. The command didn't give any error. It said "Read only : No". But I again reset the disk attributes using the command you provided previously. And then I tried to copy a Text file. But it didn't get pasted in the sd card.
> 
> As for as backup is concerned, I have copied the data to my laptop. But the sd card is also still having all the data in it. I can copy and paste those files (from sd card to other devices) as many times I may want. But I couldn't delete them or format the card.
> 
> ...


Card's kaput unfortunately. Hope you had backed up your data.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Card's kaput unfortunately. Hope you had backed up your data.


Yes, I did.


----------



## patkim (Nov 20, 2018)

Ok..just one more suggestion from my side!! If the sd card mounts itself to a drive letter in explorer then open a command prompt and try this command

CHKDSK  E: /F

Where E: is the actual drive letter and /F is to attempt to fix or isolate bad sectors.

See what result it gives. Now chances are very less that this will work, and even if it does just consider it as a stop-gap arrangement. Anyhow the SD card can not be trusted anymore and better to invest in a new one.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 20, 2018)

patkim said:


> Ok..just one more suggestion from my side!! If the sd card mounts itself to a drive letter in explorer then open a command prompt and try this command
> 
> CHKDSK  E: /F
> 
> ...


I tried that command and it said "Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> I tried that command and it said "Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems"


That is expected,if a device has become read only but still has data preserved fine then chkdsk should not return any errors.Having no errors in saved data & being unable to write new data are two different things.


----------



## patkim (Nov 20, 2018)

Generally if the device is read only and you attempt CHKDSK with /F parameter it is likely to warn you that it can not proceed because the device is read only. It seems the hardware error has tricked CHKDSK in this case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2018)

chkdsk runs at software level only,as far as it is concerned the SD card has no errors because its data integrity is fine.It can not see a "hardware locked write protection" & /f parameter will only come into play if there is any error in data integrity(which is not there in such cases as data is fine).


----------



## patkim (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes, this could confirm that the SD card has hardware issue.  Generally /F does not run on Software Locked drive. It returns a warning that CHKDSK can not proceed. The fact that it has proceeded could mean that  the hardware fault has tricked it into believing that it's fine or Current Read-Only bit is set to true.

I ask OP to share a screenshot of the command DETAIL DISK in DISKPART after selecting the SD CARD disk. What is the status of Current Read-Only State and Read-Only options therein?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2018)

Again diskpart too may not show any "read only state" info because it too is unaware of hardware level write protection.No software should be able to tell correct state for a hardware locked device unless it performs a write operation(& they usually don't for such tasks).


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## patkim (Nov 21, 2018)

Fair enough. From my side with all my troubleshooting thoughts at least I think  that this is a hardware issue, unless any other members have any other thoughts to add.

It was sort of clear back  when format failed with I/O error, still I believe in attempting various possible options. You never know what lurking variable is different this time!


----------

